# Looking for...



## stacyeden (Oct 30, 2002)

Looking for people to relate to in Illinois. Be it email, phone or what have you. Would love to be able to have people close to talk to!


----------



## kitzy74 (Dec 11, 2002)

Hi I'm in Illinois too!! Where about are you??look forward to talking to you!!jessica


----------



## vknight 226 (Oct 24, 2002)

I too am from central Illinois. I would love to have someone close to talk to. I feel so alone except for these postings. Send private message and we can reply via e-mail or however you chose.


----------

